# DSG needs replacing



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry for yet another thread on this problem, but there's that many pages discussing it, I am totally confused.

Basically, our TT 3.2 V6 DSG (2004 with 67k on it) wouldn't move in reverse last week but just revved when my girlfriend was out driving. Been running fine until then although thinking back, maybe a bit snatchy on pulling away now and again. She turned the car off and then it was fine on restart a few mins later. She told me and I assumed, sorry girls, that she must have been in neutral mistakenly. It then did it again the day after with me driving but fine on restart. Hoping the problem was maybe down to the freezing conditions, I didn't worry too much.

2 days later, I noticed the dash computer was showing 0 average mph, 0 miles in the tank and 0 average mpg without being reset, so after a drive when it was showed regular figures, I sat with the engine running and watched the computer readout dropping av speed and av mpg slowly down to zero again.

Concerned this may be a linked problem with everything being computerised on the car, I dropped in to our local Independent to get it checked who called me back with the worst possible news that the DSG had gone. He said the control unit had gone and the clutch was slipping so it needed a full new replacement part. Audi quoted over £5k and recon unit over £3k !!!!!

I drove the car home to park up for a long time not having that kind of money and then half way home the dreaded PRNDS lights started flashing and the car went into limp mode - revving but going slow.

I've read so many threads now about this that I am completely baffled as to whether I might be able to get away with just a new mechtronic unit rather than full gearbox replacement, but worried to take the chance in case that is good money thrown after bad if there are further problems?

Any advice would be great on explaining what I'm up against or if anyone knows where I could get a repair or a recon gearbox at a realistic price. Many thanks in anticipation, Mike


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Mike, your best bet is to get the car scanned with VCDS or vagcom, this will show the doe specific faults you are having, I had various issues with my unit late 2011/early 2012, I had an intermittent fault with a solenoid, ECU Testing were able to repair for £250, the cost was the removal and refitting I the unit I found, came in at around £695 giving a grand total of a little under £1000, others may recommend you get the DSG oil and filter changed which may help but I would get it scanned first of all to show the logged faults.


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Cheers Gogs. I guess the garage I took it too would have scanned it to find these faults, or are there different ways to check? Even though it's a still a lot of cash, I'd be delighted to pay that sort of money you did after being given such high figures to be honest. If I ask the garage what faults they found, I'm worried I might be lost if they get technical but it's probabaly the starting point I guess or go for a second scan somewhere else? Thanks again!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Mike, if you post up where you are based there may be someone local who could perform a scan on your car, if you call the garage just write down what they tell you and post it up, someone will be along to explain the faults ;-)


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Good call mate . . . I'm in North East England, Tynemouth to be exact. I'll see if I can get the faults from the garage but if there is the option of someone local who could perform a scan and explain it's findings, it would be much appreciated.
Fingers crossed, Mike :?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You can buy the cheapo version from eBay which will read the fault codes for around £10

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewit ... 4449431646

Handy to have ;-)


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, managed at last to get the fault codes read, thanks to TT Boycie who called over and scanned the car- much appreciated.

The codes showing are:-
18115
19413
17113

I've googled them but can't really understand the results. It does seem to point to possible DSG failure but I'm hoping for some advice in case the codes are showing a problem that could be sorted by a recon mechatronic unit from ECU Testing, or if it's the whole gearbox replacement as first feared.

Any advice is really appreciated as the difference in cost will be the difference between the car getting fixed or not  
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mike

If it makes you feel any better, I've had my V6 for four years now, and over that time I've had all the problems you mentioned. They've happened so few and far between it's not worried me too much, and I've not had any work done to the DSG. I even had the dreaded flashing PRNDS lights two years ago and was worried then that I'd have to splash out, and two years later it's still going well. If it got progressively worse, then I'd look at getting it fixed, but even then there are places who can recondition the mech unit for £700.

I don't think you will need to be spending thousands.

At the end of the day, it's an electrical system, and there's a big difference between something that is worn out or genuinely broken, than something that just has a loose connection and resulting glitches.


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi RichDean,

Thanks for your reply mate and it does give me some hope I must admit. The only worry I have though, is that I've had the flashing PRNDS lights a couple of times, and once it went in to limp mode. The other problem is that it has also lost reverse twice.

I've only driven it local for a couple of short trips in the last 4 weeks in case it damaged anything else, or not wanting to get stuck in limp mode too far away from home, but do you think it is worth driving it normally in the next few days to see what happens?

I guess it if does it more often, then it's my call on chancing getting the mech unit reconditioned, and hope that cures it. I have checked the fault codes further and they also have something to do with the gear ratios, so could that also be the mech unit or a failing clutch?

Cheers again for your help and if you have any more ideas, I'd welcome them,
Mike


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Having just read this post , 
If it were me It would always play on my mind that at some stage I'm gonna be stranded in limp mode with a DSG box that defiantly has some error , I find it hard to believe that it's just a glitch and try to ignore it, your options are trace the real fault and get it repaired or sell the car on ,

Driving a time bomb at the moment and its getting ready to go. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sorry for this but I must say a car of this age and milage should not be reporting this kind of fault, poor build quality again on the TT front .

Hope you find the cheap option and get a repair done to suit your budget


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Dazzadew1,
Cheers for your post mate and I'm really confused by the reports I've read and what my options really are. Do I try to get the mech unit repaired/recon'd and see if that sorts it or could I be wasting money. Going for a recon gearbox at 3.5k just ins't possible at the minute financially which is a big shame as it's a lovely car. Fingers crossed someone on here can help advise if they know enough about the fault codes, as I must admit I'm lost on my next step :? 
Mike


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mike,

Yeah obviously it goes without saying that every car is different. You may have a glitch, or it may be a genuine problem. I know with mine, the frequency and severity of the problems have been low enough to not cause me to worry, and I've had loss of gear in forward and reverse. I'm not under any illusion that mine could go tomorrow. There's just no need for it to cost thousands of pounds.

Most importantly though, just becaus you're having problems with the gearbox, it doesn't necessarily mean its the mech unit. There are plenty of other components that could be causing the problem, and the mech unit is actually a very well designed and robust piece of kit.

I'm not an expert on this at all, but if you're trying to formulate a plan, I would look at it this way - it's either going to be the mech unit, or something else. If its the mech unit, then it's a sealed unit which is why it can't be repaired and has to be replaced, either by a new or reconditioned unit. If its not the mech unit, then it could be countless other causes like a sensor or something like that, which should be a lot cheaper and easier to resolve.

But getting your fault codes properly analysed is the first step to finding out which it is. If it is the mech unit, then these guys could be a food bet:

http://www.ecutesting.com/vw_and_audi_d ... x_ecu.html

Try not to worry though. Even if it is the mech unit, there's no reason for it to cost thousands!


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi RichDean,

Thanks for your post mate and I'm hoping that someone on the forum can give me an idea of what the fault codes mean exactly so I know what to do next. I've been driving the car locally to keep it running and the PRNDS lights came on again but the running wasn't affected whereas last time, in went into limp mode.

I've read a lot of positive threads about ECU Testing, so if any feedback I get points towards sending the mech unit off to them, then I guess it's worth a shot, but should it turn out to be additional problems then I could be down on cash without being any further forward.

Cheers again mate and fingers crossed someone with technical knowledge picks up on this and gets in touch with me.
Mike


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If the mechatronic unit is not at fault then ECU testing will just charge a testing fee, prob £75 but its the cost of removal and refitting that will cost ya, maybe 300-400 smackers.
Steve


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Cheers for the info Steve.
Not wanting to put you on the spot mate, but do you think it's worth the shot of getting the mech unit tested according to the fault codes that have shown up? Won't hold you to it  but I don't know what my options are except try this or replace the whole gearbox when/if I can afford it.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

99% of the time it's the mechatronic unit and 0.5% its gearstick pcb and the other 0.5% is the gearbox itself.
Steve


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Steve,
Nuff said - much appreciated mate.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mike,

It sounds like the problems are happening quite regularly. Obviously you have to make your own decision, but I think if it was happening frequently to me I'd look at sending it to ECU Testing. They only charge £250 to rebuild the whole unit and they can turn it around in under a week.

The only issue is obviously finding someone who can remove the unit for you and refit it when it's back, which could cost a few hundred quid, but I've paid more than that for a service before!

If it will give you piece of mind then it's probably worth it. The car will probably drive a lot better too!


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi RichDean,

Yeah, I was thinking that it would be the best route regarding cost initially, and it would be great if it was found to be the problem.

I think I'll call back in to see the Independent, who who told me it needed a new gearbox, to ask his opinion and what he would charge to remove/refit the unit. He might be able to explain more of what his findings were when he scanned it, but I really can't afford a replacement box at the moment. I sometimes worry that garages just see a replacement part as the easier solution rather than troubleshooting.

Thanks again for your advice, and I'd love nothing more than the car working and driving better than ever  .


----------



## ScoopTT (Apr 10, 2011)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... ault_Codes

Found this site helpful, sorry to hear about the DSG mate, not cool...good luck with it.


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Cheers ScoopTT,

Just had a look and the 18115 fault says :-
18115/P1707/05895 - Interference in Mechatronic Module
18115/P1707/05895 - Interference in Mechatronic Module: Mechanical Failure

That's got me baffled if there's 2 results for the same code :? Does it mean the whole gearbox is kaput or just the mechatronic unit?? I wish I understood these things. . .


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

mikeythepikey said:


> Cheers ScoopTT,
> 
> Just had a look and the 18115 fault says :-
> 18115/P1707/05895 - Interference in Mechatronic Module
> ...


No I don't think so! As said above most problems are related to the unit that controls the gear changes - the mechatronic unit. As its name implies its an electro-mechanical unit that interprets the need for a gear change into that action. This unit is quite complex, does a lot for a living and living in hot oil means alas its prone to failure ( being one of the first DSG's mass produced)

I have had two occasions in two years were my DSG has gone into limp mode. But restarting the car has cleared the fault and I have cleared the stored codes - so far it has not got worse (yet!)

If I were you and you haven't already I would clear any codes and see what pops up. I've had a look at the error messages quoted on the previous page- one I think you typed in wrong. But it sounds to me like a sensor failure or wiring failure to a sensor in the gearbox /ECU.
There is a process called basic settings which the faults refer to, which effectively allows the box to 'relearn the tolerances'. It may be useful to try that and see if that helps.
Maybe your not feeling brave to do this but a good indie will ( for a fee). This might not prevent you needing a Mechatronic repair though! If you do need to get the unit refurbished, try and see it as maintenance like a new clutch in a manual rather than a fault....it might soften the financial pain!

Here's the link anyway:

Basic settings

good luck
Brian


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mike

I definitely don't think it would be the gearbox - they're pretty solid. If your Indy is saying that, then I'm not surprised your confused - sounds like he's not a specialist with this car and just opted for a default mechanics response.

The gearbox is £5k, but I doubt you'll find anyone on here who's had that go - the mech unit is a different thing.

Rich


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Brian,
Thanks for your explanation which makes a lot of sense. I have borrowed a basic fault code reader off TT Boycie, and cleared the codes, so I'll give the car a run tonight after work for a few miles to see what happens. If it plays up again, and needs the 'basic Settings' procedure, unfortunately I don't have the software to do it myself, but as you say, maybe an local Indie will have the kit to do it and take from there. I guess there may be someone local on the Forum who could help me sort it if they have the gear :?: 
It would be great to think that the cost will be comparable to regular running costs which are always expected, like a clutch in a manual, as I can more than live with that  
Thanks again,
Mike

Rich,
Thanks again for your input too as all the pointers are heading towards the mechatronic unit rather than the gearbox, so fingers crossed and I'm off to take the next step as advised by Brain.
All the best,
Mike


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Right, been running the car a few miles each day, and going through the gears with the PRNDS lights coming on once but the car didn't go into limp mode. Reverse gear was jerky and I had the impression the clutch might have been slipping a couple of times. Most of the time though it felt smooth and spot on.

I scanned the codes on getting home and the only code showing is :-17113/P0729 - Gear 6: Incorrect Ratio

I'm still trying to work out how to get the Basic Settings reset done as recommended by Brian, and then decide who to use to remove the mechatronic unit for repair if the faults still show up.

Any suggestions for a reputable Indie for this would be great as I rang a couple who admitted they've never dealt with this before and didn't inspire confidence. Thanks again Forum members 

PS - The indicators have now decided to stick on, the 'fuel remaining' on the computer has gone to zero and the mpg/av speed on the computer is counting down when stationary. Not sure, but seems to all lead to electrical problems :?:


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

God I do feel for you , does sound electrical related problems , I'm sure the gearbox is ok , go with your gut instinct and replace the unit if you feel this is the route cause


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Cheers dazzadrew1 and things are looking a bit more promising mate. The local indie has agreed that the chances are it is the mechatronic unit and probably a broken speed sensor or similar. I'm waiting until they have room to store the car while it's in bit's and then it's going in to get sorted.

Fingers crossed and can't wait now to get it done. Not going to be cheap but a lot less than first thought hopefully


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

OK, my last post was March and now its towards the end of June with the car now stuck at a garage who said they could sort the problem as they are called ' Gearbox Specialist's' - how wrong they are! If everyone can bear with me while I write a very long winded update and advise me of my next step, it would be very much appreciated. Incidentally, this doesn't include all of the phone calls, discussions etc as it really would be too boring!

So I was referred by a local garage to a gearbox company he uses regularly and had told them of the TT problem. They said they were sure they knew what the problem was and could sort it. I said that I was 99% sure that the fault was the mechatronic unit so could they remove the unit and send to ECU testing to diagnose/repair the issue. A few days later, I got a call saying they had run a scan of told me of the faults showing which I again knew about as I had scanned the car myself which showed interference in the mechatronic unit/mechanical failure. Ahh, said the garage, that's usually caused by an instrument cluster module fault and as the reading of the temperature gauge didn't match the VAG com results, it was very very likely this was where the fault was and could be done for £400. I must admit to being concerned that I hadn't heard of this but they were so sure, that I agreed to it as they catergorically said the mechatronic ECU was working fine-. Big mistake!

10 days later I got a call that all was done and the car was running fine except for a slight jerkiness when pulling away. All the codes were clear, no PRNDS lights flashing and not going into limp mode. Ummm, I thought, but if it's a slight as they say it could be lived with so me and my girlfriend headed to the garage. When we got there, we were greeted with a bill of just over £700 rather than £400. Oh, that's due to the addition of Vat plus a new battery as that can sometimes cause faults they said plus diagnostic test etc. So far the only issue was that they charged us more than quoted but if the car was fine, then we could live with it I suppose. I headed off to work in my car while my girlfriend headed home. Not quite, 2 minutes later she rang my mobile to say the PRNDS lights were back on and the car was in limp mode! Great, £700 down and no further forward.

Back to the garage who said they had test driven the car up to temperature a few times and all was fine so couldn't understand it. Leave it with us they said - too right, I said. I must also add, and as the company shall remain nameless . . . for now. . .that the manager told us it was our problem now not theirs and that it wasn't his fault that his customers didn't understand gearboxes!!!!!! Unreal, a garage that blames the customer for not knowing enough . . . if customers did, they wouldn't need garages . . . or am I missing the point?! Poor poor customer service/relations.

Next call . . .from them was that they thought it was a broken solenoid on the mechatronic unit but as they had a couple of second hand ones in, they would try it at no extra charge. . .as if I would have paid for it anyway. When I ask if it was possible it could be mechanical, the manager says he absolutely guarantees that it is not mechanical and is an electronic problem.

Next call . . . it's not that but it must be a worn clutch. Let us change that for you at £900 they said. You must be joking I said. OK, we will reset the tolerances of the clutch to see if it helps.

Next call . . . oh, it hasn't worked and now the car won't pull away, it's basically undriveable!!!! Again, our problem not theirs! OK, hello trading standards before long I guess. Tell you what, they said, we will take off the bell housing and will be able to tell if the clutches are worn and would I like to go down and have a look when it is done? Yes please, as by now I'm learning as much as the mechanic and a hell of a lot more than the manager! In fact, was it not the manager who guaranteed that it was not a mechanical problem!!!???

A few weeks later by now, and I thought I'd call down to see what was going on not wanting to hassle them too much in spite of the cost and grief but thinking if alls quiet they might be getting somewhere. That would be a big fat NO! I was told that the clutches were now fitted . . . .what happened to me going in to see the wear before spending more money . . . and that they had made no difference whatsoever. They were 75% worn, but the car was still undriveable and that it must be the valve body . . . .otherwise known as the Mechatronic Unit. Full bloody circle as far as I can see!?

Right, options now given are, in a pretty uncaring and not very customer friendly way, to replace the mechatronic unit at a cost of £1700 paid up front as the part is non returnable or take the undriveable car away. Plenty of options then! They reckon that once the unit is replaced, it means the whole gearbox has been overhauled along with getting rid of any dash pod problems as they had replaced or repaired that problem and it has new clutches. Effectively, there can't be anything else wrong with it.

OK Audi Forum people, please help as to what you think we should do. 
Are we to trust them that this is the only thing left that can be the problem after I feel they misdiagnosed the fault numerous times initially? I can't drive the car to another garage now as it's not driving and to be honest, another 2 local indies have let me down by not coming back to me to take the car in when they promised or not returning my calls asking to book the job in with them, so there doesn't appear to be any help local anyway.
Do we agree to the work and ask that they come to some agreement that the work on the instrument cluster had no effect on the real problem and so we want the overall bill reduced?
Or do I get the car back, write to them that I am taking the case to Trading Standards for the fault being misdiagnosed, the cost being higher than quoted etc and as Trading Standards advise, allow them to rectify the problem or take the car elsewhere to be fixed and reclaim the money from them afterwards via the small claims court?

The bottom line is that we would love the car back and working fine which this garage say will be the case on replacing the mechatronic unit as it is the only thing left that can be the problem. If they do this and we get the cost reduced it would be our preferred outcome, but could it end in tears? Is there anything else which could be wrong does anyone think.

Really appreciate anyone taking the time to read this and replying as the car has been out of action since January and it would be great to get it back on the road while there is a bit of summer remaining, Cheers, Mike [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Blimey Mike, i've nothing to add of any value other than i'm gutted for you mate [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I know they're expensive but maybe this one should of gone to the main dealer, would no doubt still of cost an arm and a leg but at least i'm sure you would of been back on the road fairly quickly and had some decent come-back if problems persisted :?

Good luck

Warren.


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Mike I am really sorry to hear your problems, but before you spend any more money please try calling Phil at Elite Auto Services he is based in Stockton http://www.teessidegarageservices.co.uk ... rvices.htm I know its a long way but he is very helpful on the phone (he deals with me in Brunei and the wife just drops the car off) and may be able to help you I know the car can not be driven but if Phil can help it could be worth paying for a tow to his place, I really hope you can get this sorted without it costing you too much more.

Good luck


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

i would tell the garage that this is unacceptable and demand a refund or you'l go to trading standards, its not up to you to know whats wrong with the car- thats their job and why you pay them- they got it wrong and replaced parts that didnt need replacing to fix the fault, they might aswell have said "we'll change the brake pads incase its that" "we'll change the head light bulbs incase its that" they cant just change things and hope it fixes the problem while charging you for it, you had a problem with the gearbox- you've paid them hundreds to fix the problem and its still there- so what are you being charged for? you wanted the problem fixed - not to be charged for replacing things which dont fix the problem, if i were you i'd ask for a full refund and take it somewhere else, if they refuse tell them your going to trading standards (and go to trading standards) its sound to me like the mech unit or the gear selector- prob the mech unit, clutchs as far as i know are wet clutchs and in a bath of oil so their wear is alot less than a normal clutch- at 60or 70k millage i dont think they should be that worn.

in short - tell them you came to them to fix your cars problem - they said ok- but what they've done is charge you hundreds and not fixed the problem at all- why should you pay? get on to trading standards and get your money back - if you're lucky you will get to keep the new clutchs they put in and get a recon mech unit or get yours fixed.


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Long time . . . no post. . . . as my girlfriend decided to bite the bullet and have a brand new mechatronic unit fitted on top of the new clutches and dashpod around August of 2013. . . . at a cost of over £3200!! I didn't have much to do with it as it was causing huge domestics and she borrowed the money from family so I stayed out of it.

Must admit, the car drove better than ever and was an absolute pleasure to take on the tight twisty roads at the weekend which I thought was keeping her happy, and obviously me. . . until now when she comes home to announce she is trading it in for a VW Caddy . . . ?????

Yeah, I know it would be great for our mountain bikes and windsurf kit etc, but she's just had the TT sorted with a 2 year warranty on the mechatronic unit after all the hassle lasting nearly a year, but again, I ain't getting involved!

She gave me the figure which she has been offered as a trade in, and it's ridiculous, so to at least to help her not throw more money away, I'm hoping there may be someone on the Forum interested in buying it. I tried the classified section but can't place an advert due to insufficient posts unfortunately so if anyone wants to pass my details on, it's worth us having a chat. You will see the whole history of the problems we had on here, so there's nothing to hide, but for her to get the same trade in value on a car that's running perfectly (with over £3,000 spent recently) and looks like dream as she would have got on a car which wasn't running is just plain crazy. It means she wins and anyone buying wins by having a car with all known problems rectified. Believe me, if I could buy it from her I would, but that ain't going to happen in the timescale we have before trade in :-(

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mike, When did you last check your Market Place access.?
Hoggy.


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Gutted for you Mike, I really am. You had heaps of problems, got it sorted, and now she's going, to be replaced by [email protected]*king a Caddy!

Gutted! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear all the grief you have had, which local garages did you use as I am just in Whitley bay so that I can steer clear of them hope it works out for you

Cheers stevie


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear of all your trials and tribulations.

You should name and shame the gearbox "specialist" (yeah right), that did all the work on the car so that others can avoid them. I would have definitely got trading standards involved in that.

Someone is going to get a very well sorted car by the sound of things.

I think Hoggy was dropping you a hint there by the way :wink: :roll:


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

NoMark said:


> I think Hoggy was dropping you a hint there by the way :wink: :roll:


Yep, I'd guess that it's not just me that's awaiting your ad to appear in the Marketplace, we're all probably intrigued at what value you're going to put on her compared to your PX offer


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Firstly, apologies to anyone I've offended by placing another thread to draw attention to this one, but last night I looked towards placing an ad in The Marketplace and it told me I had too few posts to do this. I've just checked again now, and it is letting me in for some reason.

Secondly, I really appreciate the posts from the concerned members and the ones feeling for me with my girlfriends decision after all of the hassle and money spent.

She is at the garage today talking finance etc so I'm waiting to find out the exact details tonight and when she is signing up on the Caddy as I'm trying to delay it and put an ad on here. One thing I've asked her to do is get a part ex figure on my car in case I can take the TT off her instead of losing it, but it depends on the difference on part ex etc.

I'll put some info and pictures together tonight to put on the classifieds and look at values for similar cars in the hope it hasn't been left at the garage today for someone else to benefit from.

I wish my could part ex my girlriend instead and keep the TT . . . . oops, now I'm gonna get some abuse


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Buy the TT off her and drive it yourself. Once she has her Caddy she might realise what she's done and want the TT back?


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

mikeythepikey said:


> Firstly, apologies to anyone I've offended by placing another thread to draw attention to this one, but last night I looked towards placing an ad in The Marketplace and it told me I had too few posts to do this. I've just checked again now, and it is letting me in for some reason.


That's because Hoggy, who is one of the site admin team, has very kindly allowed you access because you've proven yourself to be an upstanding pillar of the community :wink:



mikeythepikey said:


> I wish my could part ex my girlriend instead and keep the TT . . . . oops, now I'm gonna get some abuse


We all feel like that sometimes mate. :lol:


----------



## mikeythepikey (Nov 17, 2010)

Well that was a drama! [smiley=bomb.gif]

After my girlfriend sold the TT and bought the Caddy, she had equally as bad luck with that!

Too long a story to go into but it looks like there's another Mk 1 TT heading our way in the next few days - woohoo 

No doubt I'll be after some info on 1 or 2 things so looking forward to searching the forum and being amusing by the members good craic [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

